# March 22nd Update



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sorry guys (and girls), another update. i got bored today and busted out the tripod this morning. i took what i think are some decent pics. unfortunately there are a lot of pics.lol

FTS w/ T5 actinics on









FTS w/out actinics


















































New ric that i was given yesterday!

























New zoas!









Pipe Organ coral finally decided to show itself

















































Red shroom


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Hair worms. annoying, yet so friggin cool to watch!









Rhodactis eating a BUNCH of mysis.lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice puff.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:fantastic looking tank and great photo quality Conan aka puff....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

found this guy walking around with a new "hitchhiker" today. so THAT's where one of those rics went to!

















Christmas Favia eating mysis. REALLY entertaining to watch. then the cleaner shrimp or hermits jump up on it to grab the mysis and the fava fights back.lol









my tuxedo urchin rearranged the whole right side of my tank last night. i came home to things all over the place!! then he came right up to the front, so as usual, i had to snap a couple more pics of him.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I love the urchin!
It makes me want to set up a salt tank just for that reason.
Maybe in my move I will sell my Piranha and trop tank for one....gotta think about that. 
Would a 29 gallon be ok to start or not deep enough?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya the urchin is sweet man,, all iam used to seeing is these shitty native ones we see out fishing ware is the one you got native to? it looks vary tropical


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

your tank is amazing. I am jealous!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

notaverage said:


> ya the urchin is sweet man,, all iam used to seeing is these shitty native ones we see out fishing ware is the one you got native to? it looks vary tropical


it says that they are from the "Indo-Pacific Oceans"...so i assume they are kind of wide spread.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i got a new coral today (yes nismo, i am indeed obsessed now!)

got a beautiful frag (2 heads) of hammer coral for 10$









updated shots of a couple of other things:

pom pom xenia









alien eye chalice









orange digitata









frogspawn


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the size and extension of the polyps on that montipor is out of control. i dont think i have ever seen monti like that.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the orange digitata?

if so, i know man. it looks so friggin awesome! i think it really digs the spot i placed it. it looks fuzzy from when the lights go on to when they go off. it's growing at a fair clip as well. i LOVE digitata. might have a look for some more today at the LRS, or maybe from my buddy.

i hope the polyp extension isnt a sign of poor health in the frag, because i take really good care of that little bugger.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> the orange digitata?
> 
> if so, i know man. it looks so friggin awesome! i think it really digs the spot i placed it. it looks fuzzy from when the lights go on to when they go off. it's growing at a fair clip as well. i LOVE digitata. might have a look for some more today at the LRS, or maybe from my buddy.
> 
> i hope the polyp extension isnt a sign of poor health in the frag, because i take really good care of that little bugger.


actaually i was talking about the caps the digi looks normal although the orange digi isnt as common as purple or green seems to be.

digi grows like a weed i have a pile of digi branchs that i cant get rid of, i might just throw it in the fuge. im kind of glad my cap doesnt grow as fast or i would be cutting that back and trying to get rid of it too.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> the orange digitata?
> 
> if so, i know man. it looks so friggin awesome! i think it really digs the spot i placed it. it looks fuzzy from when the lights go on to when they go off. it's growing at a fair clip as well. i LOVE digitata. might have a look for some more today at the LRS, or maybe from my buddy.
> 
> i hope the polyp extension isnt a sign of poor health in the frag, because i take really good care of that little bugger.


actaually i was talking about the caps the digi looks normal although the orange digi isnt as common as purple or green seems to be.

digi grows like a weed i have a pile of digi branchs that i cant get rid of, i might just throw it in the fuge. im kind of glad my cap doesnt grow as fast or i would be cutting that back and trying to get rid of it too.
[/quote]

damn







my bad!

yeah, the lime green cap is especially furry. the polyps are actually really cool. like shaggy little flowers.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

so i just bought a few more critters!

a small pompom crab (so friggin cute), a sand sifting starfish, and 6 more nassarius snails (to make up for all the ones that the f*cking gorilla crab ate)


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

New additions yesterday. a pom pom crab and a sand sifting starfish. here's a new pic of the orange digitata.

























hiding in the top rock.


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

very nice dave


----------

